# Best way for setting the right light setting



## swat9uk (Mar 12, 2016)

what is the best way or quickest way to get the right settings on any light or dim day apart from using A+ setting would it be a light meter?  or does everyone tend to fire of about 20 shots first prior to taking there true shots


----------



## KmH (Mar 12, 2016)

DSLR camera have a built-in light meter than measures reflected light.
DSLR cameras also have 3 or 4 options to choose how the light meter meters the light.
How Do I Use My Digital SLR?: The In-Camera Light Meter

With experience it is to hard to get the correct settings quite quickly.
Then, if exposure is critical, the photographer can always bracket 3 or more exposures to ensure getting that one needed.
Exposure Bracketing: The Creative Insurance Policy from Nikon


----------



## Designer (Mar 12, 2016)

What camera are you using?


----------



## swat9uk (Mar 12, 2016)

hi there im using a eos 100D
ive got a ef610 dg st flashgun attached while playing around with iso i can get good shots depending on the light, but i find have to pick a spot, fire half a dozen shots adjusting ready for the proper shot, seems daft sometimes shots will be over exposed or under and finding that right balance is hard with flashgun attached i shoot in Manual mode or Tv most of the time,
i guess you could cheat and use A+ setting but that kind of takes the fun out of what you want to achieve,
most of the time i like to do close up portraits , KMH also said it has a built in light meter? what did get me thinking as why i still have to mess with it, i reckon im doing something wrong,


----------



## weepete (Mar 12, 2016)

Try this:

Strobist: Lighting 101


----------

